# Molly with Swim Bladder issues?



## Dae (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a month old, moderately planted 300L tank with the inhabitants listed in my signature. Readings are as follows: 

NitrAtes:5 
NitrItes: 0 
Ammonia: 0 
gH: <6 
KH: 3 
pH: 7.4 
Temp: 26C/78F 

****** 

I have an adult female silver molly approximately 6-8cm in length originally from my 55L tank who seems to have a swim bladder problem. She is having problems staying upright, loss of sense in direction. I've tried unshelled frozen peas cut to bits and she just won't eat them at all. I don't know what else to try ? I need to do something for her! Any advice would be welcome, thanks in advance!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I suppose you could try the Epsom Salt treatment. It's used in pickling & footbaths, and it probably goes by the same name in your country. A quick google search should give you plenty of details.


----------

